# Goat hobbles



## dhansen (Mar 8, 2010)

Have any of you used goat hobbles for the stubborn goats that thinks kicking the milk pail over is ok?  I have a goat who has not been milked before.  I don't plan on milking her twice a day, but it irritates me that she thinks she is in charge.  so the hobbles really work?  Do the does ever figure out that kicking is not ok?


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, we've used a hobble.
Yes, they do work.
Yes, the doe will eventually figure out not to kick over/step in the milk bucket...though, in our experience, she figured it out a whole lot quicker once she started getting hobbled for milking.

One thing to remember...be sure to take the hobble off the goat before letting her off the stanchion.  I know that probably sounds like a stupid thing to say, but rest assured that she will walk off with the hobble on if you don't really crank it down tightly across her achilles tendons (we never did).

Suffice it to say that it's a real "ohsh*t" moment (yet, kinda sorta funny in a twisted way) to be in the house watching all the goats walking out to pasture and see the milker lagging behind, taking little baby steps like the fat kid on the playground who got his shoelaces knotted together by the bully everyday, screaming at everyone to wait up.

Oops.

Or looking in your little supply bag going "Where's the hobble?" only to look out at the goat and realize she's still wearing HALF of it...with the other half being somewhere on a couple acres of high weeds or tall fescue..

So, yeah.  Put this on your checklist:

Remove hobble:  ______


----------



## dhansen (Mar 8, 2010)

I giggled when I read your reply!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

yep they work.
yep they will learn.
just remember "be the boss goat"

there is a thread called "kicky milker" with some great ideas. the "husband hobble" was a favorite.. and no thats not a hobble FOR your husband....

;-)


----------

